# 2015 Mount Washington Valley Ice Fest, North Conway, NH



## MissAnne (Jan 14, 2015)

The team here at the Mount Washington Valley Ice Fest is excited to reach out to all you passionate outdoor enthusiasts!

First:
*MOUNT WASHINGTON VALLEY ICE FESTIVAL*
*February 6th-8th, 2015
North Conway, New Hampshire*
Second:
Below is the MWV Ice Fest Poster! Please spread the word, and we hope to see you!
Website: http://www.mwv-icefest.com
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mwvIceFest
Instagram: mwv_icefest

The Mount Washington Valley (MWV)Ice Fest is the premier ice climbing and winter mountaineering event on the East Coast and one of the longest-running ice climbing festivals in the world. This year, for our 22nd anniversary, weʼre going all out! We want winter & ice lovers there!

The Mount Washington Valley Ice Fest draws climbers from across the U.S. and Canada, offering skills clinics, gear demos, slide shows, and climber parties in one of the worldʼs most concentrated and accessible ice climbing locations.
Ice Fest embodies the scrappy spirit of the New England climbing community, its richness of history, and character.

Third:
You can check out all the clinics here: http://www.mwv-icefest.com/clinics/

FINALLY.....
*CLINICS!! Winter Ascent of Mount Washington! Glacier Travel & Crevasse Rescue! Mountaineering clinics! Alpine climbing clinics! Learn to Ice Climb!  Amazing prices with the best guides in the country! Don't miss this opportunity and fun filled weekend!*


Highlights of this years event includes: Free demos from the top climbing companies, free Tuckerman Brewery beer (21+ of course!), raffle, Friday evenings show by ice climbing queen Sarah Hueniken and Saturday evenings show by the incredible photographer and alpinist Jonathan Griffith, and Apres Climbing hour at the historic climbing shop IME!

This weekend is a blast, has super affordable clinics and we hope it will inspire you for the ice season present and future! Come join us!

Questions? Just ask!
Ideas? Hit us up!
Best,
The Ice Fest Crew


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 22, 2015)

Sounds super scary.


----------

